# PO1 Rick Mohr



## Occam (27 Dec 2008)

From the Chronicle Herald website

*MOHR, Petty Officer First Class Richard Walter "Rick"*

42, of Lower Sackville, passed away at home on December 25, 2008, lovingly surrounded by his family. Born in Etobicoke, Ont., he was a son of Gerhard Mohr, Missiauga, Ont. and the late Elisabeth (Oswald) Mohr. Rick served in the Canadian Navy for 22 years receiving his basic training in Cornwallis and Esquimault. He served on the HMCS Nipigon, the HMCS Gateneau, the HMCS Athabaskan, the HMCS Fraser, the HMCS Charlottetown, HMCS Preserver, HMCS Provider and the HMCS Toronto and most recently again on the HMCS Athabaskan as manager of it's communication department. He served during the 1990-1991 Persian Gulf Conflict, many NATO Tours of Duty, and was an instructor at the Fleet School. Although Rick served his country with pride and dedication, he devoted his spare time to family activities with particular attention to his children's soccer games and playtime with his dogs Schroeder and the late Maggie. He coached soccer for the Scotia Soccer Club where he also served on the executive. He enjoyed cooking, gardening, hiking and the time spent as a Scout leader. He will always be remembered as a loving and devoted father and husband. He is survived by his wife of 17 years, Natasha (Zinck); daughter, Elisabeth; son, Andrew; sister, Sandra (husband Al); grandfather, Walter; stepmother, Florence; cherished mother-in-law, Tootsie; sisters-in-law, Cynthia (husband Andreas Paul), Carla (husband Glen), Alexis (husband Phil) and very special sister-in-law, Chrissie (husband Gary); brother-in-law, Shane (spouse Rhonda); and very special family friend, Gary Carson. He will be sadly missed by his many aunts and uncles, cousins, nieces and nephews. He was predeceased by a very special grandmother, Stephanie and grandparents, Martin and Theresa. Visitation will be held Monday, December 29, from 2-4 and 7-9 p.m. in Atlantic Funeral Home, 125 Sackville Dr., Lower Sackville. A funeral service will be held Tuesday at 1 p.m. in Stoneridge Baptist Church. Burial will be in Oakridge Memory Gardens. No flowers by request. Donations may be made to the Brain Tumor Foundation of Canada or QEII Foundation Neurosurgery Unit. On-line condolences may be made to the family by visiting the website: www.atlanticfuneralhomes.com


----------

